# My algae scape (AGA entry)



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, you heard right, I have an algae scape 

The algae actually wasnt in the plan. During my algae phase, I got a little bit of cladophora algae on the wood. I started to kill it all off, but then decided I liked it. I then treated it like any other plant that loved column ferts, and it treated me nicely in return.

Before you ask, I don't think this is the same clado that you have with marimo balls (This stuff does not like to ball up).

And to jump the gun again LOL....Yes, the algae is still growing nicely in the scape. It is NOT in anyway a temporary effect.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I think it is lovely ! 8)


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Quite interesting. 

Whats next, BBA based scaped?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ugh! please don't mention that one!


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Great idea, looks fantastic.
Best regards.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks nice, is that java moss growing on the driftwood?


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Gomer, congratulations on a great aquascape.

What are the blue-tinted fish you maintaining in there?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for the comments


Gnatster: Don't tempt me 

MrMup04: umm...that would be the Cladophoro sp. algae 

Rob: Those are emeral eye rasboras. Their blue eyes just worked out nicely with the background and contrast to the green


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Gomer!!!! Beauuuutifull

This cube is really wonderfull... and the idea of cladophora is very ingenious... i love this retrospirallis in background.

But let me ask you, how did you attach cladophora on wood?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks nice Gomer. There are a lot of good algae aquascape examples. Ocean aquarium in S.F. has some really neat tanks with algae aquascapes. They have a goldfish tank that has BBA that looks really neat.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Very, very nice!

--Nikolay


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

...and I thought algae were enemies.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Awesome idea!


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Could you get some of the same effect from tying down marimo balls to the driftwood? I really like the effect, it look much tighter and nicer that I think it would have using java mose. Me like!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

At this rate, are we to see algae being auctioned off on Aquabid by Tony along with a few free bits of Ludwigia sp. Cuba and Hemianthus callitrichoides?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Gomer, this is a beautiful aquascape and it’s soooooooooooo unique. The driftwood and plant choice is perfect. I’m jealous :wink: .


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I never thought i would say that algae looks good.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Most impressive!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Glad everyone is liking it


IUnknown, I did see that BBA tank. It did look rather interesting. I think I'll stick to the cladophora though 

Pineapple, You won't be seeing that happen...although I'll trade you a small bunch of the algae for a dozen rare german hybrid swords  

Hanzo, Not sure if the marimo ball species of clado readily attaches to the wood like this clado does.


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

Gomer, was this a total fluke accident, or is there a way to encourage that kind of growth? I really like the look of it.

Do you trim it or does it stay low like that naturally?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Adam,


> The algae actually wasnt in the plan. During my algae phase, I got a little bit of cladophora algae on the wood. I started to kill it all off, but then decided I liked it. I then treated it like any other plant that loved column ferts, and it treated me nicely in return.


It naturally stays at that height which reaches a maximum of about 1"


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

In my experience, the algae balls spit out 'babies' everywhere - on wood, rocks, gravel, etc. Some I've picked off, some I've left alone. Some seem to take on moss ball shape - but just as much sticks on wood and spreads....


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Tony, it works! Now if you could only find some nice red algae for  a focal point...


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

And here's cianoscaping....

Very nice paint huh?


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Gomer,

I love your tank...superb...and the idea with the algae.

Sorry I must copy this in one of my next tank’s :lol: 

Best regards,

Oliver


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> At this rate, are we to see algae being auctioned off on Aquabid by Tony along with a few free bits of Ludwigia sp. Cuba and Hemianthus callitrichoides?


Knowing Tony he will get over $20 a wack...damn, and to think I have been throwing it all way...


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

No doubt about Tony knowing how to turn a buck in this hobby, but he's figured how to grow plants well, too. Seems like his stuff always looks better than mine.

The irony of an algaescape is just...delicious.


----------



## coimbra (Jun 16, 2004)

*...*

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2004.cgi?&Scale=1&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=102

Nothing more to say...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Congratulations on your success.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Congratulations on the three ribbons, Tony!

Carlos


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congratulations on the three ribbons Tony !


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Tony on your wins. I haven't been on APC so I had no idea that this was your tank. But out of all the tank this one goes well with the title, so you had my vote for this one. Great tank ask aways.
I'm glad we had time to chat.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey Gomer, any chance this tank is still going? I was wondering how it looks almost a year later. I have been considering something like this.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Frozenoak, The tank is still going, but I let it go since I got lazy  A word of advice on clado (atleast the species I had). If you treat your tank nicely with ferts and all, it will like you. If you deprive it, the clado will make you pay.


----------



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

> If you deprive it, the clado will make you pay


What happen to that lovely tank Gomer ? Does it overrun the tank like algae supposed to be ?


----------

